# Hashimotos Help



## MinnieT (Jun 24, 2015)

I was diagnosed with Hashimoto's March 2015. My identical twin was diagnosed 20 years ago. She can't remember her exact symptoms that led to her diagnosis after two years and multiple tests. My diagnosis came after my trip to urgent care for tachycardia. I was sent for a head and neck MRI due to the headaches which uncovered my enlarge thyroid with a nodule on the right side (ultrasound ordered to confirm, results were the same). I was referred to an Endo who tested my antigens which came back at 244. She asked me what dose of levothyroxine my sister takes and I told her .75. She put me on .75 levothyroxine just like my sister. I am dealing with a battery of issues from chronic headaches, sore arm and leg on my left side only, sore neck, fullness in my left ear, dizziness, balance issues, nausea, ringing in my ears, numbness in my arm and leg, shortness of breath, and recently the occasional panic attack. My GP wants to put me on Prozac as she thinks it's a mind over matter issue. My question is has anyone else had similar symptoms?


----------



## creepingdeath (Apr 6, 2014)

Did this Doctor test thyroid levels?

Sure hope this Endo didn't just dose you because of what your twin sister takes?

That would be absolutely crazy.

Did these symptoms start after taking the levothyroxine?


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

I'll second the request for thyroid labs run on you. Please post results with ranges.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

SUGGESTED TESTS
TPO (antimicrosomal antibodies) TBII (thyrotropin-binding inhibitory immunoglobulin), Thyroglobulin and Thyroglobulin Ab, ANA (antinuclear antibodies), (thyroid hormone panel) TSH, Free T3, Free T4.

You can look this stuff up here and more.........
http://www.labtestsonline.org/
(Copy and paste into your browser)

TBII
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/9364248
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Anti-thyroid_autoantibodies
(Copy and paste into your browser)

Blocking TRAbs (also known as Thyrotropin Binding Inhibitory Immunoglobulins (TBII)) competitively block the activity of TSH on the receptor. This can cause hypothyroidism by reducing the thyrotropic effects of TSH. They are found in Hashimoto's thyroiditis and Graves' disease and may be cause of fluctuation of thyroid function in the latter. During treatment of Graves' disease they may also become the predominant antibody, which can cause hypothyroidism.

Only a psychiatrist should Rx Prozac or any other Anti-depressant. Those are dangerous waters in the wrong hands.

Have you had antibody tests? Did the ultra-sound describe and nodules, vascularity or any notable abnormality?

Welcome to the board.


----------



## MinnieT (Jun 24, 2015)

All the symptoms I've had were present before being diagnosed and continue to have while taking Levothyroxine. The ultrasound shows a nodule on the right side approx 1 cm in size. I'm waiting for the imaging company to fax me a copy for the rest of the findings.

Results from March Lab results

*Thyroid Panel*

Thyroxine (T4) 7.4 ug/dL 4.5 - 12.0 01

*T3 Uptake 23 Low *% 24 - 39 01

Free Thyroxine Index 1.7 1.2 - 4.9

*TSH *3.760 uIU/mL 0.450 - 4.500 01

*Thyroxine (T4) Free, Direct, S*

T4,Free(Direct) 1.29 ng/dL 0.82 - 1.77 01

*TSH *3.490 uIU/mL 0.450 - 4.500 01

*Thyroid Peroxidase (TPO) Ab 244 High *IU/mL 0 - 34 01

Lab results from June (last week)

*Thyroid Panel*

Thyroxine (T4) 9.0 ug/dL 4.5 - 12.0 01

T3 Uptake 28 % 24 - 39 01

Free Thyroxine Index 2.5 1.2 - 4.9

*Reverse T3, Serum 30.3 High *ng/dL 9.2 - 24.1 02

*C-Reactive Protein, Cardiac *0.35 mg/L 0.00 - 3.00 01

Relative Risk for Future Cardiovascular Event

Low <1.00

Average 1.00 - 3.00

High >3.00

*Homocyst(e)ine, Plasma *7.3 umol/L 0.0 - 15.0 01

*Thyroid Peroxidase (TPO) Ab 197 High *IU/mL 0 - 34 01

*TSH+T4F+T3Free*

*TSH 0.048 Low *uIU/mL 0.450 - 4.500 01

Triiodothyronine,Free,Serum 2.7 pg/mL 2.0 - 4.4 01

T4,Free(Direct) 1.67 ng/dL 0.82 - 1.77 01

*Iron and TIBC*

Iron Bind.Cap.(TIBC) 344 ug/dL 250 - 450

UIBC 304 ug/dL 150 - 375 01

Iron, Serum 40 ug/dL 35 - 155 01

*Iron Saturation 12 Low *% 15 - 55

*Vitamin B12 and Folate*

Vitamin B12 651 pg/mL 211 - 946 01

Folate (Folic Acid), Serum 18.1 ng/mL >3.0 01

Note: 01 A serum folate concentration of less than 3.1 ng/mL is

considered to represent clinical deficiency.

*Cortisol *5.6 ug/dL 2.3 - 19.4 01

Cortisol AM 6.2 - 19.4

Cortisol PM 2.3 - 11.9

*Vitamin D, 25-Hydroxy *55.4 ng/mL 30.0 - 100.0 01


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

I'm going to pull out some of your results and put them in the quote box:



> *Reverse T3, Serum 30.3 High *ng/dL 9.2 - 24.1 02
> 
> *Thyroid Peroxidase (TPO) Ab 197 High *IU/mL 0 - 34 01
> 
> ...


I think you've got a few things going on:

1. You've got high Reverse T3, which means your body isn't using the Free T3 and it's pooling in your system instead of being used

2. You've got a Free T4 that's on the higher side and a Free T3 that's on the lower side, which means that you probably need a reduction in the levo and to add in a T3 medication like Cytomel

3. You've got high antibodies, which can screw up everything

4. You've got a low TSH, which isn't in line with the low Free T3

How big was the nodule they saw on the ultrasound? Did they ever suggest a biopsy of it? I also wonder if a radioactive uptake exam might benefit you--it could show whether the nodule is hot or cold and if it's affecting your levels.


----------



## MinnieT (Jun 24, 2015)

I still haven't received the copy of the results from the imaging center. My doctor told me the ultrasound showed an enlarged dense thyroid with a 1 cm nodule on my right lobe. My Endo and GP want another ultrasound done in November to see if anything has changed. If there is a change they want to discuss biopsy at that point. My GP thinks my RT3 is fine and she doesn't normally order a RT3 test. She lowered my Levo dose to 60 by taking 50 one day and 75 the next. She wants to see me back towards the end of August and if my condition hasn't improved she will add in Armour.


----------

